# Who is going to win/won E3?



## The Sign Painter (Jun 12, 2010)

Discuss.


----------



## Micah (Jun 12, 2010)

I really want it to be Ninty, but I'm gonna go with Microsoft.


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 12, 2010)

Nintendo probably out of the big 3. Some 3rd party developers are probably also going to shine too.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 12, 2010)

More than likely Ninty, but I'm rooting for Sony.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 12, 2010)

Nintendo... not many strong games in a while... it's about time we see some.


----------



## VantagE (Jun 12, 2010)

I think Nintendo is going to rock this E3 personally...


----------



## Conor (Jun 13, 2010)

I actually think Nintendo will, with games like Kirby, Zelda, New AC, 3DS news, Black and White, their yearly sales  and a possible Mario announcement, I think Nintys got everything wrapped up.

I think Microsoft are going to have a decent conference too, not so sure about Sony though, I'm sure they'll have something to show though, like LBP2 or something.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jun 13, 2010)

Nintendo, man! =D For aforementioned reasons.

Except I accidentally voted for Sony. XD


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 13, 2010)

Nintendo I guess.

I wanna give Sony an honorable mention for "The Last Guardian" though.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 13, 2010)

The only thing microsoft has come out with that intrests me so far is fable 3.

Sony has the last guardian, infamous 2 among others. (and I'm expecting a few surprises)

While nintendo has a Godlong list of things people are expecting, but haven't been confirmed yet...


----------



## Metal_Sonic007 (Jun 13, 2010)

Hmm I say probably Nintendo  though I wouldn't be sad if sony won .


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 13, 2010)

*Smashes headon keyboard* Ugh this is my first year following E3, And I'm soooo confuzzled XD. So E3 is a competition? 
I voted Nintendo.


----------



## Nixie (Jun 13, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> *Smashes headon keyboard* Ugh this is my first year following E3, And I'm soooo confuzzled XD. So E3 is a competition?
> I voted Nintendo.


^This... I have no clue what it's about! But ehh... I'll just wait for the topics about it to appear here...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 13, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E3 stands for Electronic Entertainment Expo, a convention which takes place in June and video game companies go there to show the world what's they've got in store. The reason we're treating this as a competition is because usually, one of the big three companies will do better than the other two. And usually, that's Nintendo.


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 13, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh ok, thanks.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 13, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, the last two years were pretty... Meh, for nintendo.

Although last year nintendo was on the right track.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 13, 2010)

The booth babes will win! =D


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 13, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> The booth babes will win! =D


THIS MAN SPEAKS THE TRUTH.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 13, 2010)

Micro soft with a new elder scrolls game ^_^


----------



## Nic (Jun 13, 2010)

Microsoft
Nintendo
Sony


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2010)

Where's the "No one, and such simplistic generalizations are pointless and unfortunately reflect the lowbrow nature of video game culture" option.


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Jun 13, 2010)

Nintendo.


----------



## John102 (Jun 13, 2010)

I think Sony is going to take it away this year..


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 13, 2010)

I honestly think it's Nintendo's E3 to "lose" this year.  Microsoft and Sony are focusing on Natal and Move, respectively... and though that's cool in of itself, it seems like they're taking a very "casual gaming" approach to this technology.  The Cirque du Soleil performance @ Microsoft's event will be cool, though.


----------



## Florence (Jun 13, 2010)

Nintendo have had flimsy games.

I'm rooting for microsoft


----------



## Sonicdude41 (Jun 13, 2010)

Well, technically, a company can't really "win" E3.  But I see what did there, so I'll vote.  

Nintendo.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 13, 2010)

360 Wii Sony


Because the natal, then all the ninty fanboys will *censored.2.0* their pants over Zelda, Nobody wants a Wiimote for Sony


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 13, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I honestly think it's Nintendo's E3 to "lose" this year.  Microsoft and Sony are focusing on Natal and Move, respectively... and though that's cool in of itself, it seems like they're taking a very "casual gaming" approach to this technology.  The Cirque du Soleil performance @ Microsoft's event will be cool, though.


Microsofts cirque du soleil is happening in a technology-free event tonight (a.k.a no laptops for reporters) which will be specifically for natal, while natal will be present tomorrow at E3 they will be showcasing other things as well. (but no cirque du sloeil)


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 13, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Nintendo I guess.
> 
> I wanna give Sony an honorable mention for "The Last Guardian" though.


Oh yeah, I remember hearing about that a while back. Isn't that game being made by the same people (Team Ico i think) that made Shadow Colossus?


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 13, 2010)

Tyler. said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, so its pretty much garunteed to be amazing, although, it doesnt seem to have the same feel as it...


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 13, 2010)

I seriously don't think it matters.


----------



## Zachary (Jun 13, 2010)

Microsoft!


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 13, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Tyler. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, from the trailer alone, it looks like it'll focus more on a co-op puzzle solving type of gameplay.

Was Ico like that? That's the impression I got, but I never played that game.

Any way, the huge monster thing alone is enough to pique my interest.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 13, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ico had more enemies than shadow of the colassus and was more focused on the interaction between the boy and the girl (which served as the basis for the touch system in fable 3, actually).

Ico wasn't as 'heavy' as colassus, because youre not being fored into evil + long horserides through a giant field.


----------



## David (Jun 13, 2010)

Microsoft will "win." Zelda Wii isn't better than Halo Reach, Black Ops and Natal. There's plenty of other big things coming as well.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 13, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Microsoft will "win." Zelda Wii isn't better than Halo Reach, Black Ops and Natal. There's plenty of other big things coming as well.


Yes it is.


----------



## David (Jun 13, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only in you're fantasy world kid. Grow up.


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 13, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Microsoft will "win." Zelda Wii isn't better than Halo Reach, Black Ops and Natal. There's plenty of other big things coming as well.


Zelda Wii will beat those by far.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 13, 2010)

Nintendo so far has the best line-up of first party games, and platforms. Kirby, Zelda, Pokemon (Kind of third-party but, eh) 3DS, etc. 

Microsoft, eh, mostly Kinect/Natal stuff.

Sony, Move, some games, I don't really know.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 13, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Halo Reach: Rehash of Halo 3 with little improved graphics. Call of Duty: Black Ops rehash of the same franchise just different setting. Zelda Wii: re-imagining the whole series with new features and ways of doing things with the Wii Motionplus.

So David get out of your fantasy world kid. Grow up.


----------



## David (Jun 13, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both games are completely new stories, and very different than the previous chapters, what you said about Halo/CoD can also be said about Zelda so it's irrelevant. 

 The rest of Nintendo's conference will be people standing on stage flinging their arms around with demonstrating the new Wii game like they do every year. Microsoft will be showing off Natal, and new original games, unlike Nintendo's re-hash show.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 13, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're implying that Natal isn't flinging your whole body around.

http://www.youtube.com/v/Jm0KKa6wACQ&feature=player_embedded


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 13, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Natal is a rehash of technology Sony had years ago. Just overpriced.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 13, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zelda?  Not rehashed?


Pffffffffffffffffffffffffffffhahahaha


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 13, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This Zelda game is going to be different.


----------



## David (Jun 13, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least it's picking up your entire bodies movements, and recognizing facial expression/even sound, unlike your little Wii *censored.8.7* thing.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 13, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well yeah, you've actually got a point, but still what's more rehased, Call of Duty or Zelda? Considering this one is apprently "not like the others".


----------



## Gnome (Jun 13, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So instead of maybe get a tired arm you'd rather get sore all over and maybe even hurt.


Also nice originality in the signature you've got there.


----------



## David (Jun 13, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zelda been around since the 80s. Therefore, it`s more rehashed.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 13, 2010)

Tyler. said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just like how Super Mario Galaxy 2 was gonna be "different" too, eh?  

And New Super Mario Bros. 2 for that matter.


----------



## David (Jun 13, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn`t bother me. 

And thank you, it`s my new movie, you`re in one of the opening shots actually.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 13, 2010)

I like how you ignore the truths of my post, David.


----------



## David (Jun 13, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do some research before pulling stuff out of your ass.


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 13, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Tyler. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have a point, but from all the new info we've been getting on Zelda Wii, it seems like they're doing away with the normal formula and bringing in a new one. But maybe I'm just being hopefull. I'm not going to lie, Nintendo is very notorious for rehashing games.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 13, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And what did I pull out of my ass?


----------



## David (Jun 13, 2010)

Gnome is the slowest poster ever.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 13, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Gnome is the slowest poster ever.


It is called thinking.


----------



## David (Jun 13, 2010)

Gnome you writing a book or something?


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 13, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Gnome you writing a book or something?


He's probably not even online


----------



## David (Jun 13, 2010)

Wow, he's gone. Lame.


----------



## Kyel (Jun 13, 2010)

E3 count down 14 hours 8 minutes


----------



## Pear (Jun 14, 2010)

Nintendo- will announce Zelda wii, fan boys will *censored.2.0* bricks over the rehash.

Microsoft- More will be announced about CoD Black Ops and Halo Reach. They could win, as long as they don't go too crazy with NATAL hype.

Sony- Contending with Microsoft for first. Just like Microsoft, if they don't focus to much on Move, they could win.


----------



## VantagE (Jun 14, 2010)

Move sucks

Natal sucks

Don't know what games are coming out for PS3 that I am interested in so idk if Sony will win.

Nintendo has a big chance of winning, 3DS, new Zelda, new metriod, ect.


----------



## SamXX (Jun 14, 2010)

Sony _could_ own it (InFamous 2 anyone?) but I think Nintendo will come out with some surprises.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 14, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









PS2 Eyetoy says hi.


----------



## Nic (Jun 14, 2010)

Hopefully my doctor appointment isn't long.  I'm not missing 1 minute of E3!  But here is my top three.

Microsoft
Nintendo
Sony


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 14, 2010)

OK... the Wii "hey, mom + dad + grandma + grandpa can play too!!!" trend continues with Kinect.  Pass.  Same thing with Move, I bet, although I anticipate that Sony will lean more toward the hardcore gamer.

Kinect is DOA.  The rumored price -- according to a Gamestop listing, anyway -- is $149.  Yeah, right, like **that** is a mainstream price.  Remember, that's just the camera set WITHOUT the actual console!  The 360 Slim looks kick-ass, though, and a great price to boot.  But mom and dad will likely jump for the cheaper option on the market, which is the Wii at $199.  I'm sure Nintendo will drop the price to $149 soon, as well.  Maybe they don't even need to.

I say the following as a fan of gaming and not of any particular company -- Nintendo has this E3 in the bag.  Between Zelda, Pikmin 3, some cool heavy-hitting Wii RPGs from Japanese developers (Last Story, Xenoblade), a bevy of 3DS games + the actual hardware, the only way they can "lose" (I hate this term, by the way) is if they focus too much on Wii Party, the Vitality Sensor, etc...


----------



## Placktor (Jun 14, 2010)

well from what weve seen microsoft bombed big time.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 14, 2010)

Super Scribblenauts has won E3 2010.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 14, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> OK... the Wii "hey, mom + dad + grandma + grandpa can play too!!!" trend continues with Kinect.  Pass.  Same thing with Move, I bet, although I anticipate that Sony will lean more toward the hardcore gamer.
> 
> Kinect is DOA.  The rumored price -- according to a Gamestop listing, anyway -- is $149.  Yeah, right, like **that** is a mainstream price.  Remember, that's just the camera set WITHOUT the actual console!  The 360 Slim looks kick-ass, though, and a great price to boot.  But mom and dad will likely jump for the cheaper option on the market, which is the Wii at $199.  I'm sure Nintendo will drop the price to $149 soon, as well.  Maybe they don't even need to.
> 
> I say the following as a fan of gaming and not of any particular company -- Nintendo has this E3 in the bag.  Between Zelda, Pikmin 3, some cool heavy-hitting Wii RPGs from Japanese developers (Last Story, Xenoblade), a bevy of 3DS games + the actual hardware, the only way they can "lose" (I hate this term, by the way) is if they focus too much on Wii Party, the Vitality Sensor, etc...


I'm not so sure that Nintendo will give the Wii another price cut anytime soon, since they kinda just gave it a pseudo price cut by including a $50 game with all new Wiis, with the same $199 price tag.


----------

